

How the web was born: WWW turns 25 - jlarkin353
http://www.recaply.com/how-the-web-was-born-www-turns-25.html

======
coldcode
The first time I saw the web was in a command line browser and I thought meh.
Then I watched Netscape go public a couple years later. No more meh.
Revolutions often start with meh and wind up with billionaires.

